# 67 GTO headlight switch operation



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Two questions on the headlight switch operation on a 1967 GTO: On a GTO, do the parking lights in the grilles stay on when you pull the switch all the way out to turn on the headlights, or do they go out? That brings me to my next question: is the headlight switch for a Lemans/Tempest and a GTO the same?

I seem to remember from years back that the parking lights in a 66 or 67 GTO stayed on even when the headlights were on, whereas with a Lemans/Tempest the parking lights go out when the headlights come on. Just wondering if there is a different switch for the GTO. I have GTO grilles mounted in my Lemans, and the parking lights go out when you turn on the headlights.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Now I'm not 100% sure on the 66-67 GTOs, but I own a 69, and the parking lights stay on. And since the switch is the same from 64-72, I would assume the 66-67 stays on too. That is unless the wiring is different. But I think the wiring would be the same, because Pontiac liked to use the same parts on different cars if they could. On that note, I would guess that the switches are the same and interchangeable. I'll try to dig up my restoration book to be sure.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I just tried this on my '67. When I pulled the light switch all the way out, my parking lights were not on.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, guys. Again, I'm drawing from memories pushing 30 years ago, when two of my buddies both had '66 goats and I had a '66 Lemans with a tough 455 and we used to cruise the Motor City. We had this thing where it was a big source of pride and you could boast among your friends of your automotive knowledge when you could correctly identify the cars behind you at night based on the headlight pattern and spacing, parking light arrangement, etc. Anyone else ever play that game? I dare you to try it with the cookie-cutter cars on the road today. "hey man, is that a Hundai or a Kia coming up behind you?"  Anyhow, I remember us arguing one night about whether it was a GTO or a Lemans coming up behind us, and the point was argued that the GTO parking lights stayed on even when the headlights were on. It's not a big deal, it's just one of those things I've wondered about since I picked up my '67 Lemans and recently put the GTO grilles in. I've seen a number of GTO's at car shows and cruise-ins, but I just never think to ask the owners about the parking light operation.


----------

